# Endocervical D&C



## Partha (Jul 14, 2009)

*Insurance is denying CPT 57505, Endocervical D&C when billed with 57522, Conization of cervix as being bundled but there are no CCI edits. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!*


----------



## Shweta (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Partha,

As per the code description for the CPT 57522 as well as the CDR description for the same, D&C procedure is considered inclusive to the codes for the conization of cervix, i.e., 57522. Therefore, endocervical D&C cannot be reported additionally along with the CPT 57522. Hope it helps

Best regards


----------



## Partha (Jul 14, 2009)

*I understand what you are saying but what do you haev to say if the provider is saying he has done them differently?*


----------



## jonvieve (Jul 21, 2009)

No, the 59520 and 57505 cannot be billed together, no matter how the provider procedes with the endocervical curettage.

The "dilation and curettage" refered to in CPT 59520 is the 58120 with RVU of 5.68/6.56.  57505 has RVU of 2.38/2.66 and is a "lesser" procedure than the 58120, and is included in the 58120.  Although there is no direct CCI between the 59520 and 57505 the CCI edits for the 58120 and 57505 state that the two codes in question cannot be billed together.


----------

